# Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...



## cermisch (13. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin relativer Teichanfänger, da wir im Garten unseres neuen Eigenheimes einen Teich haben, den der Vorbesitzer aber in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt hat. (Er hatte das Interesse verloren nachdem der __ Fischreiher sich seine Kois geschnappt hatte).

Der Teich ist in 2 Becken unterteilt (komplett getrennt). Geamtfläche dürfte so 8 x 5 Meter sein. Ein Becken ist etwas kleiner - scheint aber ähnlich tief zu sein - ich tippe so auf ca. 1,20m an der tiefsten Stelle (wenn man den Schlamm mitrechnet...) Das flächenmässig grössere Becken verfügt über einen kleinen Backlauf/Wasserfall (Höhenunterschied ca 1 m; Zulauf über Steinplatten)

Status beim Teich ist wie folgt: Als wir im Oktober letzten Jahres einzogen war der der Teich komplett voll mit Fadenalgen, die ich mehr oder weniger vollständig abgeschöpft habe. Die meisten der neu hineingefallenen Blätter haben wir ebenfalls entfernt. Ansonsten ruhte das Biotop über den Winter. 

Jetzt haben wir zwar ein total klares Wasser und die __ Frösche scheinen sich auch wohl zu fühlen (sie haben letzte Woche gelaicht) und 2 Goldfische habe ich auch schon gesehen - der Boden des Teiches ist aber sehr dick mit Schlamm überzogen (ich schätze mal gute 30 cm, wenn nicht mehr).

Muss ich den Schlamm absaugen? Wenn ja, wann? Jetzt bevor die Kaulquappen schlüpfen? Und wie? Schlammsauger aus dem Baumarkt?

Eine Pumpe von Oase für en Bachlauf hatte uns der Vorbesitzer im Teich gelassen und meinte, die müsste nur mal gereinigt werden... Leider stellte sich heraus, dass sie auch nach grundlicher Reinigung nicht mehr saugte und die Oase Techniker bestätigten kurz darauf, dass sie komplett defekt war. Der Bachlauf steht also still. Ist der eigentlich nur für die Optik oder hilft er auch Sauerstoff in den Teich zu bringen? Sprich, sollte ich die Investition jetzt tätigen oder kann ich sie noch zurückstellen? Falls ich eine Pumpe installiere, muss ich / sollte ich das Wasser zusätzlich durch einen Filter schicken? Das wurde bisher nämlich nicht gemacht...

Fragen über Fragen... Ihr merkt vielleicht, Eure Hilfe ist dringend von Nöten...

Herzlichen Dank schon jetzt für Eure Mühen!
Christian


----------



## fleur (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*



			
				cermisch schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich den Schlamm absaugen?
> 
> Bachlauf ... ist der eigentlich nur für die Optik oder hilft er auch Sauerstoff in den Teich zu bringen?
> 
> Christian



Hallo Christian,

erstmal herzlich :Willkommen2  bei uns Teich :crazy :crazy 

Bei deiner Teichbeschreibung lese ich garnix von *Pflanzen* - gibt's keine ???
Diese Info wäre wichtig für die Beantwortung vieler Fragen (Pumpen/Filter)

Wieviel und welche Fische sind wirklich im Teich ???

Schlamm absaugen : ja
Zeitpunkt : ohne Laich/Kaulquappengefährdung
aber: warte doch erst das Frühjahrspflanzenwachstum ab, wegen z.B. Unterwasserpflanzen 
und: vergesse nicht, daß das Absaugen einem Teilwasserwechsel entspricht
und: du weißt nicht, wie "eingefahren" dein Teich schon oder noch ist
also: ich würde bis nächstes Jahr warten mit dem Schlammsaugen

zum Thema Schlammsauger gibt's im Forum viele Beiträge (Suchfunktion)

Bachlauf:
- ist für Optik und bringt auch Sauerstoff in den Teich, die Wirkung wird allerdings gerne überschätzt
- muß überwacht werden, d.h. das ganze System muß auch funktionieren, wenn du mal in Urlaub bist
- weißt du, ob dein Bachlauf überhaupt dicht ist, sonst ist der Teich gleich leer

Es gibt bestimmt noch viele Antworten von besseren Experten, als ich
aber für alle hilfreich wären Fotos / Skizzen und mehr Infos zu Pflanzen / Fischen

viel Spaß mit Teich und Forum

Carin


----------



## cermisch (14. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*

Herzlichen Dank erstmal für die schnelle Reaktion...

Leider kann ich die meisten der Gegenfragen gar nicht beantworten, da ich den Teich  ja nur im Winter wirklich kenne...

Ich habe aber eine Skizze angefetigt und mal versucht, die Tiefen so ca. zu bestimmen... 

Foto 

Zum Fischbestand kann ich gar nichts sagen. Ich habe nur an einem der ersten warmen Tage mal 2 Goldfische in Becken 2 (also dem tieferen) gesehen... Mit viel Fischbestand rechne ich aber nicht. 

Ausserdem habe ich mal vom Zustand des Teiches und einigen Pflanzen Bilder gemacht. 

Foto     Becken 1 
Foto  Becken 2

Bewuchs im Becken 1
Foto  Bild 1 (Seerose? Davon gibts 2-3 in Becken 1 und ich glaube 1 ind Becken 2)
Foto   Bild 2 (__ Krebsschere? Davon gibts reichlich in Becken 1 / halbes Becken ist voll davon)
Foto 
Bild 3

Bewuchs im Becken 2
Foto  Bild 1
Foto  Bild 2
Foto Foto  Das schwimmt in Becken 2. Sieht aus wie Moss vom Teichrand...

Mündungsbereich Bachlauf in Becken 1:
Foto 

Randbewuchs Becken 2:
Foto 

So, ich hoffe, dass hilft für einen besseren Einruck. Bei Ausmessen der Tiefe heute, fühlte sich die Verschlammung übrigens gar nicht so schlimm an. Es geht glaube ich fast mehr um die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile und die mossartigen Pflanzen in Becken 2. Muss das alles raus? Wie muss ich die Pflanzen im Teisch scheiden. Da ist ja ziemlich viel auch braun...

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe... Und ich freue mich schon darauf, dass alles wieder schön zu machen 

Schöne Grüße aus Meerbusch,
Christian


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*

Hallo

Herzlich willkommen

auf den Bildern sehe ich einen wunderschönen ,großen Teich .  
Der nur eine Weile nicht gepflegt wurde .

weist Du was Du zuerst brauchst ? 
eine Wat-hose
    

zum Ausmisten :
was braun und matschig ist muss raus  

je mehr desto besser !  

Schlamm, abgestorbene Pflanzenteile ,Blätter sind eine Hypothek auf zukünftige Algengenerationen . 

Das __ Moos sollte man noch mal genauer betrachten , es könnte auch Quellmoos sein , dann wieder rein damit !


mfG


----------



## cermisch (14. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*

Der Teich wird sicherlich auch wieder richtig schön... Er ist nämlich auch mal mit viel Liebe zum Detail vom Vor-Vorbesitzer angelegt worden... 

Kann ich denn ohne Bedenken in einen Folienteich reinsteigen ohne die Folie zu beschädigen? Wer weiss, was da alles drin liegt... Ansonsten wäre das sicherlich die einfachste Möglichkeit...


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*



			
				cermisch schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teich wird sicherlich auch wieder richtig schön... Er ist nämlich auch mal mit viel Liebe zum Detail vom Vor-Vorbesitzer angelegt worden...
> 
> Kann ich denn ohne Bedenken in einen Folienteich reinsteigen ohne die Folie zu beschädigen? Wer weiss, was da alles drin liegt... Ansonsten wäre das sicherlich die einfachste Möglichkeit...




mit grösster Vorsicht siehe o.g. Beiträge 
immer auf sicheren Stand achten , kleine Schritte und nie ohne Sicherungsposten (vozugweise mit Kamera)
man kann zur Balance und zur Gewichtsentlastung lange Leitern über den Teich legen und sich daran entlang hangeln 
zum Großreinemachen kann man auch den Wasserspiegel absenken 
damit die Arme lang genug sind  



schau auch mal hier 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14508

mfG


----------



## cermisch (15. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*

So, die Reinigungsaktion ist voll im Gange - allerdings erstmal ohne Wathose - das war mir dann bei dem Weter doch noch zu kalt 

Es wird auch langsam - finde ich. 

Das Wasser ist zwar jetzt komplett braun - aber das ist wohl auch kein Wunder bei der Rausfischerei. 

Dabei kamen aber neben unsagbar vielen Krebsscheren auch helle Wurzeln hoch, die nun nicht mehr absinken wollen... (siehe Foto). 

Foto 

Sind die von den Seerosen? Was mache ich damit? Einfach abwarten ob sie wieder sinken? Kürzen? Rausnehmen wohl kaum, oder?

Danke nochmals für die Ratschläge... 

Christian


----------



## fleur (15. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*

Hi Christian,

ich kann Karsten nur zustimmen  
schöner Teich, der nur eine Weile nicht gepflegt wurde
nun kommen auch noch gute Pflanzen zum Vorschein (um die Krebsscheren beneide ich dich)

die weißen Wurzeln sind auf *keinen Fall Seerosenwurzeln*
ich tippe mal auf eine *Kalmusart*, bin aber kein Experte
bei meinen Teicharbeiten passiert mir das auch,
entweder beschwere ich das Zeug mit Steinen in der passenden Wassertiefe oder in einem Korb, wenn ich's in Zaum halten will
in deinem Fall erstmal wie auch immer: *drin lassen*

viel Spaß noch bei deiner Teichentdeckungsreise

Carin


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*

Hallo Christian.

Ich würde im Gegensatz zu Karin schon von Seerosenwurzeln ausgehen.
Wenn kein Rhizom mehr dran ist, dann fische sie ab und entsorg sie auf dem Kompost.
Ansonsten Rhizom wieder beschweren und bei wärmeren Temperaturen alles nochmal hoch holen + eintopfen. 

Das wird schon.


----------



## cermisch (16. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*

Womit beschwert Ihr sowas denn? Einfach ein grösserer Stein? 

Und wie topft man sowas ein?


----------



## fleur (16. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Seerosen



Hallo Annett,

sind die kleinen Rhizome, die auf dem Foto erkennbar sind, auch Seerosenrhizome (von Miniseerosen oder so) ??? 

sorry, ich kenne nur ca. *unterarmdicke* Seerosenrhizome 

@Christian

und natürlich: Wurzeln *ohne* Pflanzenanteil (Triebe, Rhizome) sind zu entsorgen

Rhizome beschwere ich mit größeren Steinen, was nicht immer klappt

eintopfen: es gibt spezielle Teichpflanzentöpfe, 
ich nehme alles, was wie Topf aussieht und wie Sieb durchlöchert ist, nur:
laß dich nicht täuschen, unter Wasser finden die Rhizome immer ihren Weg und tun dir nicht den Gefallen, für immer und ewig im Topf zu bleiben
(meine Nachbarn hatten die Seerosen in großen Keramiktöpfen (50cm Durchmesser!), die von den Rhizomen nach Jahren ohne Pflege innen und außen völlig eingenommen waren)

Ich bin mir sicher, daß das wird bei dir :smoki 
viel Spaß weiterhin

Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: Wo fange ich an? Was muss ich tun? Anfänger braucht Tips...*

Hallo Carin,

ich hatte die weißen Wurzeln gemeint, welche man entsorgen kann, wenn sie sich von den eigentlichen Seerosen gelöst haben.
An Rhizomen scheinen jede Menge vorhanden zu sein. :shock 

@Christian
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen "Vorsicht mit wuchernden Seerosen", sonst musst Du alle paar Jahre zur Generalüberholung wieder in den Teich.
Ich selbst habe noch solch ein "Monster" im alten Teich. 
Davon werde ich wider besserem Wissen erneut ein Teilstück in den neuen Teich mitnehmen. 
Hat aber mehr was mit sentimentalen Erinnerungen zu tun, als mit "ungedingt nötig". 

Normal sollten für den/die gezeigten Teich(e) zwei bis drei Seerosen genügen - da kann also einiges auf den Kompost/in den Flohmarkt/ebay. 
Vielleicht möchtest Du auch eine weitere Farbe im Teich. Dann bestell Dir übers Internet eine schöne Sorte, die für den Teich geeignet ist und kein "Nilpferdfutter" wird.

Eine Pflanzanleitung findest Du z.B. hier.... weitere Sorten dann auch noch hier.
Die Entscheidung dürfte schwer fallen.  Und das waren nicht die einzigen Seiten dazu im Internet.

Ich persönlich nehme vorwiegend ein Gemisch aus Lehm und Sand als Substrat und packe die Seerosen in geschlossene Eimer. Da sie Starkzehrer sind, brauchen sie meist eine Zusatzdüngung um befriedigend zu blühen.


----------

